# Cattleya Jose Marti 'Mother's Favorite'



## jjkOC (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's my first blooming of C. Jose Marti 'Mother's Favorite'.



























There are two more spikes on the plant that will bloom soon!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 26, 2011)

I love white / yellow Cattleyas ! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 26, 2011)

:drool: I lovely oldie but goody! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 26, 2011)

Gorgeaous white! Nice.


----------



## terryros (Jun 27, 2011)

Supposed to still be one of the nicest whites. On my tag, and probably most tags, that is how the name is listed. But, when I look up the cross in the RHS database it says that Jose Marti and Mother's Favourite are the same cross , just registered at different times. It was harder in those days to know what been registered so there are duplicate names out there. JM was registered in 1959 and MF in 1990. I think we usually go with the first naming. Since MF is not a clonal name, it looks like it shouldn't even appear in the name.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 27, 2011)

This is interesting, Orchids by Hausermann, Orchids Ltd and Ironwood Estate Orchids refer to this plant with the name "Jose Marti 'Mother's Favorite'". I've always seen it referred to this way. I wonder if any one might know the history behind the name of this beautiful Cattleya hybrid?



terryros said:


> Supposed to still be one of the nicest whites. On my tag, and probably most tags, that is how the name is listed. But, when I look up the cross in the RHS database it says that Jose Marti and Mother's Favourite are the same cross , just registered at different times. It was harder in those days to know what been registered so there are duplicate names out there. JM was registered in 1959 and MF in 1990. I think we usually go with the first naming. Since MF is not a clonal name, it looks like it shouldn't even appear in the name.


----------



## terryros (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to the RHS registration site. Jose Marti was registered in 1959. It is a cross of Bob Betts x Bow Bells. If you search this cross, you will see that both Jose Marti and Mother's Favourite come up. MF, registered in 1990, is listed as a "synonym", meaning it was not the originally registered cross. Technically, MF should never have been registered. The RHS has the category of synonym for entries just to deal with these duplicate registration issues. I suppose you could call the plant Jose Marti Mother's Favourite to recognize both registrants but MF is not a varietal/clonal name of JM. My bias would be to call plants by the original registration name, in this case JM. 

We have a similar situation with some clones of plants having been awarded under two different clonal names, even though both plants were the same clone. For example, Paph Maudiae 'Bankhaus' was later awarded again as 'The Queen', when it shouldn't have been awarded again. It is very hard to keep track of crosses and clones so it is no surprise that duplicates happen.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, look at the frills. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Oh, look at the frills. :smitten:



Beat me to it, Joanne!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks terryros, I had heard about Bankhaus and The Queen, being the same but not Jose Marti and Mother's Favorite. I agree there certainly seems to be issues with duplicate awarded plants. Thanks again for sharing the details of the RHS registration history!




terryros said:


> Go to the RHS registration site. Jose Marti was registered in 1959. It is a cross of Bob Betts x Bow Bells. If you search this cross, you will see that both Jose Marti and Mother's Favourite come up. MF, registered in 1990, is listed as a "synonym", meaning it was not the originally registered cross. Technically, MF should never have been registered. The RHS has the category of synonym for entries just to deal with these duplicate registration issues. I suppose you could call the plant Jose Marti Mother's Favourite to recognize both registrants but MF is not a varietal/clonal name of JM. My bias would be to call plants by the original registration name, in this case JM.
> 
> We have a similar situation with some clones of plants having been awarded under two different clonal names, even though both plants were the same clone. For example, Paph Maudiae 'Bankhaus' was later awarded again as 'The Queen', when it shouldn't have been awarded again. It is very hard to keep track of crosses and clones so it is no surprise that duplicates happen.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, beautiful blooms, a lot of mossiae inside (with trianae and gaskell.)!!!! Great first blooming  !!! Jean


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Jean!


----------

